# Cherry Red Ferrari on a Beautiful Texas Afternoon



## ikjosh

What do you think?


----------



## Chad Truss

The good:

I like the angle of the car in ths photo.  The tone of the pic seems a bit warm, but it suits the car, I like it.


Things I would like to see done differently:

I would like to see more road beneath the car and less sky.  Reason being is the car just seems a bit low in the frame for my taste and the sky is kinda blah.

And finally I don't know how fast you were rolling, but your shutter speed was too fast for the speed of the subject.  Yes the wheels are blurred some, but the background isn't blurred enough so it looks like the car is moving VERY slow.

I have this problem sometimes with my rolling shots as well.  I don't get the shutter speed slow enough and then the cars look like they are almost sitting still.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ikjosh

Chad, I appreciate those critiques very much! Always looking to improve!

I agree on the road comment - but I had a nasty shadow and had to trim the road down a bit.. 

Thanks again!



Chad Truss said:


> The good:
> 
> I like the angle of the car in ths photo.  The tone of the pic seems a bit warm, but it suits the car, I like it.
> 
> 
> Things I would like to see done differently:
> 
> I would like to see more road beneath the car and less sky.  Reason being is the car just seems a bit low in the frame for my taste and the sky is kinda blah.
> 
> And finally I don't know how fast you were rolling, but your shutter speed was too fast for the speed of the subject.  Yes the wheels are blurred some, but the background isn't blurred enough so it looks like the car is moving VERY slow.
> 
> I have this problem sometimes with my rolling shots as well.  I don't get the shutter speed slow enough and then the cars look like they are almost sitting still.
> 
> Hope this helps.


----------



## Chad Truss

I run into that issue alot when shadows or other objects drive my crop.  It sucks.


----------

